# RIP Robert Jordan



## Aulë (Sep 17, 2007)

RIP Mr Robert Jordan: Creator of The Wheel of Time

http://www.dragonmount.com

You shall be missed.


----------



## Varokhâr (Sep 25, 2007)

Agreed. I'm still plowing through his books, and am ever amazed at the labyrinth of twists and turns they take. 

He will be sorely missed, indeed


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Sep 28, 2007)

Well, I must admit I know nothing of the gentleman. Who was he, and what was his contribution?

Barley


----------



## Ermundo (Sep 28, 2007)

He wrote, I believe, the Wheel of Time series. But now that he's passed on, what will happen with the final book, A memory of light?

Alas that the great ones must pass on...


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Sep 30, 2007)

Ermundo said:


> Alas that the great ones must pass on...



Alas indeed!!! And yet that's the way of it...

Barley


----------



## Nenya Evenstar (Nov 5, 2007)

Wow! That's too bad! Kind of crazy. I really didn't expected that!  

I wonder if he left notes of any kind. Although I think he drug his series out, I really would have liked to know how it ends. He truly was a brilliant author!


----------



## Violanthe (Nov 15, 2007)

I'd be surprised if he didn't have notes. Somebody will try to put them together into a final volume, I'm sure.


----------

